
Scientists traced a uranium cube to Nazi Germany’s nuclear reactor program - trimbo
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/scientists-trace-uranium-cube-nazi-germany-nuclear-reactor-program
======
ganoushoreilly
Soo the real life tesseract!

